# Grinder Upgrade - Who new it would be so complicated



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

....well finally caught a dose of upgraditis that seems to be going round.

First thing i've started looking at was my grinder. Well who new it would be so complicated.

Initially thought about getting a new Vario, i do drink some brewed but the majority of drinks i make are espresso/espresso based. So now thinking of keeping my eyes out for a second hand/nearly new Super Jolly, but now i've got a chance of a recon Mazzer Royal......not sure which to go for.

But the biggest hurdle was trying to explain to my wife last night why i needed a grinder about 4 times the size of the MC2....strangly she's ok with me spending the money but she's not sure i need such a beast. I can see me having to keep running up and down the garden each morning to grind my coffee in the Garage.









Who new spending money could be so complicated.

Jason


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I totally sympathise with you. From becoming dis-satisfied with my Mini-e to actually changing it took me over a year - with a fair few trips up some blind alleys on the way! I eventually ended up back at the number I'd first thought of - a SJ.

You'll not go wrong with either of your choices - if a good used Royal had come my way before I got the SJ I'd probably have gone for that.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Love my SJ, but I had a chance to test it before buying which I would advise.

Try second hand catering equipment websites, that's where I found mine.

Without the hopper, SJ is not too big.... Lol


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Why dont you see if you can get hold of a Mazzer Major.......83mm burrs as per Royal but in a svelt SJ-sized package


----------



## PaulM (Apr 7, 2012)

I've never had anything except my recently purchased Vario - which I am very happy with I must add.

Cigarman - Out of interest why were you dissatisfied with the Mini-e ? It was one on my shortlist, and every now and then I still glance at my vario and wonder if it would look better with a more 'industrial' style grinder in its place


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Why dont you see if you can get hold of a Mazzer Major.......83mm burrs as per Royal but in a svelt SJ-sized package


Only thing with that is i've got a habit of mmmm and ahhh'ing for to long and losing out on a bargain. Done it way to many times in the past.

Looking at the stats between the Royal and the SJ and to be honest there's only a couple of inches on some of the key dimensions...

SJ D 10 1/2 in

R D 12 1/4/ in

SJ W 7 3/4 in

R W 9 1/2

http://www.mazzer.com/dimensioni.asp?idart=1&t=SUPER%20JOLLY&d=DIMENSIONS

http://www.mazzer.com/dimensioni.asp?idart=4&t=ROYAL&d=DIMENSIONS

http://www.mazzer.com/dimensioni.asp?idart=5&t=MAJOR&d=DIMENSIONS

Its hard to gauge the height difference as the stats include the hopper which i'll not put on but to be honest the height isn't realy the issue. The major seems to sit in the middle.

I think i may have a solution to the work surface concern my wife has so i think i may be able to pursue the Royal.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hopefully the Royal in question is in good nick, I was lucky with mine as it appears to have been a decaf or back up grinder, not much use considered its age.

Expect a few scuffs and scratches , possibly end of life burrs...but the motor , bearings and burr alignment are things to check for.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Paul: I found that the Mini e is quite a clumpy grinder. In fairness it seemed to get better as the burrs aged, though.

I found the timer virtually useless. Getting it set up to throw the right weight took ages, and as soon as you altered the grind by the slightest amount you have to do it again. The actual weight that it throwed varied tremendously from shot to shot.

My own opinion is that electronic timers just don't work with grinders. Any given weight of the same variety of beans will contain a different number of beans and will fall into the burrs in a different pattern. The grinder works for the same time, but the weight of beans coming out varies.

I now weigh the beans for each shot, throw them in the throat, and run the grinder until it's empty - a whole world more consistent.

Plus I love the doser, and the way it drops clump free grinds.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Well discussions continued last night re the Royal and my solution was accepted so we have space for it if i decide to go with it.

An additional positive is it also means we have space for a bigger espresso machine so it won't be an issue when i bring up that upgrade later in the year.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Update.....Decided to pass on the Royal as it was a little to old and slightly battered for my liking and sadly no negotiating on the price to take this into account. If a better one comes up i may take a look.

Howevever in the mean time i've just bought a Black Super Jolly Auto, slightly more that i was hoping to pay @ £310 but is unused. Its 2008 but for some reason the seller bought it then left it in the box unused so its mint.

Althought i'm having one of those post ebay purchase panic moments when you hope the seller is legit etc etc blah blah. But as someone rightly pointed out if it dosn't turn up or aint what they said then i'll PayPal claim it.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think mazzers in black look awesome


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> I think mazzers in black look awesome


So do i.....thats probably also one of the reasons i stretched the budget slightly. Now need to start reading up on the mods.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Be interested to see how fast you think the SJ is compared to your previous grinder


----------



## Jellinator (Jun 11, 2012)

I've upgraded my domestic grinder from an i-2 mini ascaso to anfim super grinder, took some persuading for my compatriot but never looked back







got one for £330 on ebay perfect condition.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Well the jolly has landed.

Honestly why would you buy a new 500+ grinder then leave it in its box?

The grinder is certainly unused, some minor trace of grinds on the burrs. But i understand that mazzer put some through as part of final testing. Doser is spotless.









Will do some Doser mods at the weekend.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

look forward to the progress updates....

(we all chant video video video)


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> look forward to the progress updates....
> 
> (we all chant video video video)


You're one to talk Gary. We've been waiting for videos of Roy for a long long long long time! Since Extract day!

Pull your finger out, we want to see Roy in action!


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> You're one to talk Gary. We've been waiting for videos of Roy for a long long long long time! Since Extract day!
> 
> Pull your finger out, we want to see Roy in action!


Then again the one video you did do did get the first CoffeeForums 18 classification for nudity....and that wasnt for the naked portafilter!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

pendragoncs said:


> Then again the one video you did do did get the first CoffeeForums 18 classification for nudity....and that wasnt for the naked portafilter!


Ive done two videos actually and one contains zero nudity hehe


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> You're one to talk Gary. We've been waiting for videos of Roy for a long long long long time! Since Extract day!
> 
> Pull your finger out, we want to see Roy in action!


Some 900W & pimped doser p0rn for you


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Some 900W & pimped doser p0rn for you


Lol gary, you don't use [IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG] for videos....try ....[/..video]


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Some 900W & pimped doser p0rn for you

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/75958704/VID-20120611-00003.3GP


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Ok couple q's is that set for espresso, why is your zero so far round the back (I can see you've modded the zero mark with a piece of paper)

Also can you update the Doser mod thread with info on how you've attached that anfim cone. I've got one but not 100% on how you've attached it.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

pendragoncs said:


> Ok couple q's is that set for espresso, why is your zero so far round the back (I can see you've modded the zero mark with a piece of paper)
> 
> Also can you update the Doser mod thread with info on how you've attached that anfim cone. I've got one but not 100% on how you've attached it.


Yes its set for espresso. I have two triangles of paper - one marked 'zero' which is where the burrs touch slightly and a 2nd one about 1.5 inches coarser (to the right) which is my VST 'start here' setting.

RE the cone - I used cutting pliers to remove all the insides and leave nothing but the cone itself. I then took my 2 lids and threaded them on to the centre screw and screwed them down until they were flush with the doser vane. The cone then sits on top of the lids with a bit of blue-tac to keep it adhered - all removable for cleaning

No idea if the SJ doser is exactly the same size, might not need the lids???


----------

